
Why College Became So Expensive - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/09/college-cost-indebted-zaloom/597181/
======
jseliger
It's strange that Baumol's Cost Disease and _Why are the prices so damn high?_
are not mentioned.
[https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/05/wh...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/05/why-
are-the-prices-so-dmn-high.html)

